

Getting Started with iOS Development using Sinatra on Heroku - dean
http://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/getting-started-ios-development-sinatra-cedar#create_your_ios_client_app

======
Aqua_Geek
This was already discussed four days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3576759>

